# Quality Level of Service



## Dave Martell (May 2, 2011)

If you've never ordered from Jon & Sara then you won't know what this is about but if you have then you get it. The Broidas go way beyond what's needed right down to the simplest details on packaging. You guys are doing a great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## echerub (May 2, 2011)

I'll second that! 

I love the attention to details like packaging. Puts a nice finish to the whole buying process and sets the stage nicely for the next stage: opening up and using a great item


----------



## Jim (May 2, 2011)

Jon has always treated me right!


----------



## mr drinky (May 2, 2011)

I just bought my first knife from JKI last week and the experience was exceptional. It is sort of like those great hardware stores where all the people know their sh*t and are very helpful. Except Jon sells high-end Japanese cutlery and supplies, is located in Beverly Hills, and his wife teaches you how to say the names of knives correctly.

k.


----------



## unkajonet (May 2, 2011)

+1. Jon & Sara are top notch!


----------



## Kyle (May 2, 2011)

Jon goes above and beyond. I've only had the best experiences dealing with JKI!


----------



## mr drinky (May 2, 2011)

I actually just got my knife today from JKI and they even wrapped it like a present. Christmas in May.

k.


----------



## JBroida (May 2, 2011)

Thanks so much guys... glad to be of service. Sara and i often wonder if people even care about the gift wrapping and stuff... i guess we should keep doing it 

funny thing... we ran out of wrapping paper the other week as we've been super busy and i heard from 6 customers in the same day asking what was up... Maybe we spoil you guys too much 

In all honesty, its just about doing the things in business we always hoped for as customers... i've got no plans to change those parts of our business... they are fundamental to who we are and what we are about


----------



## Dave Martell (May 2, 2011)

I get the impression that you two are more about doing what matters to you versus trying to out do your competition, I like this approach, it suits you.


----------



## Salty dog (May 2, 2011)

So, I take it you ordered something Dave? And you are very pleased with the customer service and product?

If so, I agree.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 2, 2011)

Yes sir I got me some stones to play with. :biggrin2:


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 2, 2011)

Gesshins, no doubt


----------



## Dave Martell (May 3, 2011)

I have a stone addiction issue......not enough money to get them all!! :happy2:


----------



## Cadillac J (May 3, 2011)

Love the Broidas...they are a classy bunch.


----------



## JBroida (May 3, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> they are a classy bunch.


 
Is it wrong that this makes me think of the movie anchorman?

Stay classy San Diego


----------



## wenus2 (May 4, 2011)

JBroida said:


> Stay classy San Diego


 
lmao, love it


----------



## Citizen Snips (May 4, 2011)

agree with everything here

class act all the way on these two wonderful people

keep it up guys!!!


----------



## Salty dog (May 4, 2011)

What I've been enjoying lately is there unique non knife items.


----------



## mr drinky (May 5, 2011)

I agree. I ended up with a pair of fish tweezers too. And if I hadn't bought a benriner a couple of months earlier, I would have picked up one of those too.

k.


----------



## Mattias504 (May 6, 2011)

I gotta say that most of the last couple of knives I have bought were from Jon. Very personal service and yeah the packaging is awesome! Now only if the knife box could be wrapped in a tenugui....


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 6, 2011)

I'm late to the thread, but let me say that Jon and Sara are a cut above most Internet dealers. It's great to buy something from a fellow knife nut.


----------

